# HD 4870 gpu2 crash



## Ryo129 (Apr 3, 2009)

i have no idea what happened gpu client started acting funny a couple days ago and now won't start up. I've tried deleting the core and having the client redownload it. i don't think its the temps and i've tried reinstalling the 9.3 drivers. 

Error mesage looks like:
CoreStatus = FFFFFFF6 (-10)
Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xfffffff6
This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down.

Then it shuts down


----------

